# New ICE installation



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Pictures*

Had a chance to grab a few pictures of the progress


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

A few more, including my loaner vehicle for this week :eeps: 1982 Toyota pickup 

These will be highlighted from above with some lighting, blue neon :bigpimp:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

:yikes: 

Interesting that they decided to somehow mount the door speaker on the door instead of the panel. Wonder if they cut a hole in the steel for the magnet. Where's the tweeter going?

The 'xxx Watts Peak' stuff is pretty cheesy. Didn't think Zapco would do that. I'd expect that from a Rockwood or Kenford. Is there enough ventilation behind the seatback for the amps?


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

Sweetness!!! I have a feeling i'll b able to hear it down here somehow  

Chill on Phil Kaz.. negativity sux :thumbdwn: 

We all do what we wanna on our projects so let's give Phil props for his!

:thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> :yikes:
> 
> Interesting that they decided to somehow mount the door speaker on the door instead of the panel. Wonder if they cut a hole in the steel for the magnet. Where's the tweeter going?
> 
> The 'xxx Watts Peak' stuff is pretty cheesy. Didn't think Zapco would do that. I'd expect that from a Rockwood or Kenford. Is there enough ventilation behind the seatback for the amps?


Yes the door was modded a tad to mount the speakers in pods. This allowed us to feed the sound into the cabin. The pods are dynamat lined as is the door itself. Saved the little cut outs to duck tape back in 

The watts peak is a sticker like thing, I will be removing them. I think they were put on for sales purposes for the :bling: crowd.

The Zapco amps run fairly cool so this should not be a problem. I will however, be running with the armrest down and the plan is to remove ski pass stuff.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> The watts peak is a sticker like thing, I will be removing them. I think they were put on for sales purposes for the :bling: crowd.


And are you putting in the blue neon for them too?  :angel: :dunno:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> And are you putting in the blue neon for them too?  :angel: :dunno:


Thats strictly for artistic content :bigpimp:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

LilEccentricJ said:


> Chill on Phil Kaz.. negativity sux :thumbdwn:
> :


What is your focking problem? I'm just asking some questions.


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> What is your focking problem?


Yea, u answered ur own question right there.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

I hope that trouble light doesn't have a metal hook .... scratch city.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

ObD said:


> I hope that trouble light doesn't have a metal hook .... scratch city.


Uh oh :yikes:

It was on the rubber liner, I think :eeps:

Oh its official, the h/k subs get a bangin' 21 watts each :bigpimp:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

LilEccentricJ said:


> Yea, u answered ur own question right there.


WTF... Time for the ignore list...


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

LilEccentricJ said:


> negativity sux :thumbdwn:


sure but too much "positivity" promotes inbreeding of dumb ideas and perpetuation of them. :tsk:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*back on topic*

The install has been a sloooooooooooooooow process. Lost a day to snow, one to a child custody hearing (his, I don't need them  ), yada yada

But the end is here today :thumbup: Here are a few more in process pics ....


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

boy oh boy that looks like crap... and that thing looks so heavy, the first time u turn it on i bet the plexi cracks every which way. I can only imagine the wiring problems and voided warranty! Fire? i have a feeling the fan recall was a moot point compared to what your going to experience with this system. In that one pic, you see the sawdust.. i hope they get that out of the carpet cuz the airborne formaldehyde alone could cause severe medical problems.. not that you don’t already have enough of those.. huh? The magnet.. man I wouldn't ride in your car... that sucker would absolutely destroy my watches automatic movement and i bet the thumping of the bass would be too much even for my 32 jeweled watch. Do you think the magnetic force could be great enough to attract a Mack attack on your car at hwy speeds? I hope you wear ear plugs under your ear muffs or have really good health insurance willing to replace your ear drums and those within in a 2 block radius too! :tsk: 

You know its it's ALL good, cuz ur just awesome like that phil!! :thumbup: and negativity still sux


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

I wish I could post sound files :bigpimp: Just heard the new system :yikes: The aluminum sub hits are so tight and sound great.......

The final reassembly is taking place as I type :banana:


----------



## Dan4tuc58 (Feb 25, 2003)

bring the noise! :freakdanc: cant wait to see the pics... I've been saving like crazy to get me a sweet MBquart component system...


----------

